# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  LinkSys Προϊόντα 802.11n

## gadgetakias

Εφτασαν τα πρώτα προϊόντα τεχνολογίας 802.11*n* (draft) από την LinkSys.

Πρόκειται για τον router WRT300N (http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403323) και την PCI κάρτα WMP300N (http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403451).

Το αποσπώμενο σύστημα κεραιών της PCI είναι εντυπωσιακό!

----------


## wiresounds

Είναι αυτά κάποια προσφορά που κάνεις για τα μέλη του δικτύου; Δεν βλέπω τιμή.

Γιατί το βλέπω σαν διαφήμιση αυτό το post;

----------


## ChoOSeN

Σε τί συχνότητα παίζει το *n*;  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

> Σε τί συχνότητα παίζει το *n*;


Στους 2.4GHz. Το λέει και στο Link που δίνει. Αυτό που δεν λέει είναι σε τι ταχύτητες παίζει, και σε ποιά κανάλια? Πατάει πάνω στα ίδια κανάλια που παίζει και το 802.11b/g?

----------


## jimis

Το πρωτόκολλο που καθορίζεται στο πρότυπο 802.11n παίζει και στα 2.4GHz και στα 5. Ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε που θα παίξει όταν το πρότυπο γίνει Standard, αλλά οι πιθανότητες λένε με διαφορά 2.4GHz, για λόγους backwards compatibility κυρίως. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στο 802.11n χρησιμοποιούνται ταυτόχρονα δύο διπλανά κανάλια, χωρίς όμως να είμαι 100% σίγουρος. 

Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή έχει κυκλοφορήσει αρκετό καιρό, και ένα ενδιαφέρον συγκριτικό της με άλλες pre-n συσκευές μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ. Ενδιαφέρον είναι και το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από τον επίλογο: 



> That said, what's the bottom line? Well, contrary to my previous tongue-in-cheek article, I have to join the chorus and advise against buying draft 11n products at this time. With high prices, immature drivers and firmware, no guarantee of upgrade to standard 11n when it's released and now - shown for the first time - evidence that some current products doesn't even perform better than 802.11g at lower signal levels, I can't think of an upside that justifies the expense and hassle.


Μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα όμως τις συγκεκριμένης συσκευής, θεωρώ αυτό, το οποίο ουσιαστικά έκανε την διαφορά και στο γνωστό σε όλους WRT54G. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## B52

Ακυρο... μπηκα και ειδα τιμες on site...  ::

----------


## mojiro

αμα δε βγει κατι απο σοβαρη (σε radio) εταιρια, μακρια... ποσο μαλλον
οταν το n οπως και το g πιανουν μεγαλο ευρος της μπαντας.

----------


## gadgetakias

Το 802.11n παίζει σε ΟΛΑ τα κανάλια των 2.4GHz και θεωρητικά σηκώνει ταχύτητες έως 400Mbps. Θυμηθείτε ότι το 802.11n είναι ακόμη draft, και αυτό ακολουθούνε όλοι οι κατασκευαστές. Μόλις οριστικοποιηθεί θα βγούνε και firmwares άλλα.
Προρίζονται για οικιακή κυρίως χρήση για δυόροφα, μεζονέτες και γενικά όπου έχει dead spots και ο άλλος πιάνει οριακά.

@wiresounds
Τιμές υπάρχουν στα Links. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε για κάτι καλύτερο, πάντα είμαι ανοικτός σε αυτό. Παρόμοια δημοσίευση που είχα κάνει στην ενότητα Hardware Reviews, μου είπατε να τις κάνω στις Αγγελίες. Τελικά τα νέα προϊόντα που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα που θα τα δημοσιεύσουμε; Μετακινήστε το post όπου νομίζετε δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Μιλάμε για τα πρώτα προϊόντα του νέου πρωτοκόλλου, ίσως ενδιαφέρονται κάποιοι. Στην τελική σβήστε τα κιόλας, εγώ φταίω που ασχολούμαι...

----------


## tripkaos

stay cool gadgetakias  ::

----------


## rajio

Ένα χρόνο μετά αποφάσισα να ασχολειθώ με το 802.11n.
Γνωρίζεται κάτι διαφορετικό?
Αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος?
(άσχετα με το κόστος)

----------


## panoz

αν βγάλουν - έρθουν και οι αντίστοιχες Pc-Cards (pcmcia) και τα απλά APs, τότε θα γίνουν πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντα τα πράγματα.. εκτός βέβαια εάν παίξει η PCI σε AP mode σε Linux  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

> Ένα χρόνο μετά αποφάσισα να ασχολειθώ με το 802.11n.
> Γνωρίζεται κάτι διαφορετικό?
> Αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί κάποιος?
> (άσχετα με το κόστος)


Αν είναι να ασχοληθείς για μέσα στο σπίτι σου να το επιλέξεις. Πολύ καλύτερη κάλυψη (αν και ψιλοπροβληματάκια με drivers).
Για εξωτερικό χώρο και λινκς ξέχνα το.

nodeid ?

----------


## sokratisg

> Παρόμοια δημοσίευση που είχα κάνει στην ενότητα Hardware Reviews, μου είπατε να τις κάνω στις Αγγελίες.


Κακός στο είπε όποιος το είπε. Από την στιγμή που απλά το παρόν είναι μία ενημέρωση για τα νέα πρὀιόντα δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να υπάρχει στις Αγγελίες.

Το μεταφέρω στα Hardware Reviews. Άλλωστε είναι κάτι το οποίο ΘΑ γίνει review και δεν το πουλάς άμεσα σαν αγγελία. 

Υποθέτω ότι τα url τα έχεις απλά για αναφορά σε μία από τις πολλές ενδεικτικές τιμές. Κάτι σαν αυτό και αυτό παράδειγμα.

----------


## JS

> Άλλωστε είναι κάτι το οποίο ΘΑ γίνει review και δεν το πουλάς άμεσα σαν αγγελία.


σε πόσα χρόνια απο τώρα ;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


_1ο post: Δημοσιεύθηκε: Δευ Ιούλ 17, 2006 3:54 pm_

----------


## sokratisg

LoL!  ::  

Ναι όντως τώρα το είδα. Τέσπα....ας μείνει εδώ...ίσως κάποια στιγμή πάει κάπου αλλού....whatever

----------


## barcavamos

Ακόμη δεν συμφέρει πάντως (οικονομικά)  ::  αλλά πλησιάζει ο καιρός. Όλα στην ώρα τους!

----------

